# REVISED! GBR Australia 1 Aug..- 30th Sept. 2003



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The response has been far more than I expected and I have extended the time I will have openings for this trip to include Sept.
Late July and August are prime "Whale Watching" months for eastern Australia. Several of you have reminded me of that and I had forgetten.

Hello,
I own a 36'' Boden steel ketch and plan to sail the Great Barrier Reef from 1st August to Sept. 30th. Aug. is the last month of "mid" season before the premium "high" season begins in Sept.
I''m looking for (up to 3) individuals that would be interested in sharing the costs. Email me for costs. 7 day min. In the mean time, check out my "Personal Page" and you''ll find a home page URL with details on the yacht.
Thank you,
[email protected]


----------

